# "The Avalaunche" - Slingshot Of Mass Destruction



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Slinghshots are powerful weapons. But there is a limit to their destructional capabilities, as the speed of rubber is limited - and so is the speed of the ammo. One can use heavier ammo to achieve more energy. But there is a limit to that, too - if the ammo gets too big, it won't penetrate, just smash. Heavy ammo is expensive, too.

A big steel ball like the 20 mm (.79") is pretty much the maximum size ammo that makes sense. The ones used in this video will crash though wooden boards, watermelons, even coconuts. But imagine what a simultaneous impact of six of them can cause!

The Slingshot Channel presents "The Avalaunche" - the first slingshot crossbow that shoots six rounds at the same time. One trigger pull and all six are on their way to the target.

The weapon is big and has an enormous draw length. This means the six balls hit with about 60 Joules each. Enough power to demolish several objects! As always the video contains slow motions recorded at 40x realtime (1200 fps).

Enjoy!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhh, a blunderbuss slingshot.... neato!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Very well aligned Joerg! Feels like a slingshot rocket launcher


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Love the slow motion. I think this is even cooler to watch than the gatling slingshot. Can you feel any sort of recoil with it. I love the way the lead moves in formation.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, there is impact. Not so bad, though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang! is there any word that means AWESOME but about 100 times stronger? What's next, Joerg -- a slingshot tank?


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Ahhh, a blunderbuss slingshot.... neato!










I dont know Bill its more like an elastic 'metal storm gun' 




six 20mm steel balls delivering around 60 joules each works out at around a combined projectile energy of 264 1/2Ftlbs








Fantastic work Joerg







We love it


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

WOwww imagine if that thing hit somebody .

More destruction videos with this pleaseee.

Great work


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

What a pleasure to watch in slow motion. The projectiles traveling in echelon are almost hypnotic. The craftsman is to be complemented on the consistency of the bands and the release mechanism. A definite marvel of home engineering.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Kingshot (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the way you keep push the limits of what a slingshot can do!


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Impressive! Another highly entertaining creation.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

So Cool Joerg! I loved the behind the weapon camera shot too. The impact holes looked so even- like they were drilled. Nice one! Flatband


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This is cool


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Great work as usual, love the camera work too- I thought there would be more spread on the board once hit, yet It appears to hav very uni form hits, at what distance would the shots seperate beyond effectivness I wonder?


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

very awesomness


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome slo-mo!
When you were talking about a slingshot to fire many balls at the same time (at the ECST) I pictured in my mind a radial setup with a cone shaped center-pull trigger pushing up on several of the push-up type releases at the same time. Maybe you could get more slingshots in one that way. 
Just a thought, it's very cool as-is!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked Egregious Ed's use of the words "Echelon" and "hypnotic" when describing the experience of watching the "Avalaunche" in action. I really liked the over-the-shoulder view where it was especially easy to appreciate how the balls flew in tight formation downrange. At first I was expecting to see the balls spread as with a shotgun or blunderbuss, but I can see that the formation holds with the balls traveling pretty much parallel to each other.

Joerg, I usually just enjoy seeing what you come up with, preferring to enjoy surprises rather than make suggestions. But this time I do have a suggestion. If a simple 2x3 matrix is so much fun to watch in the air and upon impact, imagine the joy of seeing a perfect "SMILEY FACE" formation of balls flying downrange in perfect formation and printing a "smiley face" on a sheet of plywood at 20 yards...

It would be a world record for foot pounds/joules delivered by an EMOTICON too....

But I think to deliver an adequate number of balls to achieve sufficient resolution, the frame might have to go beyond the hand-held or shoulder-mounted size limitation...

Anyway, thanks for posting the enjoyable, highly organized destruction... hee


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well you've done it again Joerg, you never dissapoint, put some hinges on it and bring it to Alverton next year








Philly


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic invention and a great video, well done that man.

Martin


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Mckee,If they become ilegal







It wont matter that much anyway......They are so small,,,The Amo does not need to be carried,,and they can be made with the natural bark camoflauge on,to throw up a tree if necessary
















mckee said:


> very nice!


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunning! Wonderful. I'm impressed.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow that looks fun, great work


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey girlypants, how bout one of them in the new hitman game? Would be interesting.. Lol


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

joerg that was some powerful catty lol


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

whats next?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> whats next?


Joerg is going to shoot himself out of a slingshot.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola desde España, eres incrible te sigues superando , sigue asi me lo paso muy bien y aprendo mucho contigo.


----------

